# Another one



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Had a hard week with only one flathead run.










This one ate a hand sized bluegill around 6 in the morning
Saturday. It took me 15 minutes getting it out of some
submerged brush. When they tangle that bad we get about half
of them out without breaking a line.










Hope they get bigger soon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Robby.:B Looks like he was worth waiting for all week.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dang robby, you look like a hippy! Get that hair cut! Flatheads dont like hippies!

Nice one! Congrats on the catch! As I know, sometimes it takes LONG HOURS!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great fish, you definitely have to put the time in and it pays off when everything is right! Congrats on another beauty!


----------

